# Slawec Gruka



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 14, 2005)

Slawec Gruka is a Polish artist whose work is dark and cynical, with a strong sense of design and balance. His pen sketches are particularly dark - the oil pastel work is certainly lighter, not least because of the use of colour. His site is a bit tricky to navigate, but I'm certain that it will be worth the effort for some of you: http://www.slawekgruca.com/index.htm


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 14, 2005)

I LOVE this stuff. Definitely my style. It's nice to see someone with an eccentric imagination that's still using oils---this sort of surreal stuff is seen mostly with the digital artists lately, it seems.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a friend who's style is somewhat similar to this. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 15, 2005)

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> I have a friend who's style is somewhat similar to this.


 
_Do _tell.


----------



## Chimeco (Mar 15, 2005)

i love his photography


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 15, 2005)

knivesout said:
			
		

> _Do _tell.



He does all the artwork for my fantasy rpg, but he's a bit shy of the public eye and at the moment is working within the PC game industry and is bound by his contract.

I'll see if I can get his permission to post anything.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 15, 2005)

That would be great.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 15, 2005)

Also reminds me a bit of Jonny Wedge.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh, my. 


_:wanders off to google Jonny Wedge_


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 16, 2005)

lol If you go to abnormis.com, there's an interview with him, and a whole gallery of his stuff.


----------

